# Engine heater and winters coming



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that the summer's close to being over I'm thinking about the winter months ahead.

When I had my 09 Jetta TDI I had a Frostheater installed, which kept the anti-freeze hot so I had instant heat in the morning.

Is there something like that for the Cruze?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

the jetta is a TDI has a diesel engine. diesel depends on compression and warmth to create the explosion. they needs to have a warm engine block before they can run well. that is the reason they have glow plugs but no spark plug. 

i live in upstate ny and saw tempratures as low as -3 degrees in the early morning and mine started with no issues. i let it warm up before moving it though to ensure the oil has started to flow. 

do you live in an extreme environment where temperatures will drop and stay below 0 for a extended time?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

kfr291 said:


> the jetta is a TDI has a diesel engine. diesel depends on compression and warmth to create the explosion. they needs to have a warm engine block before they can run well. that is the reason they have glow plugs but no spark plug.
> 
> i live in upstate ny and saw tempratures as low as -3 degrees in the early morning and mine started with no issues. i let it warm up before moving it though to ensure the oil has started to flow.
> 
> do you live in an extreme environment where temperatures will drop and stay below 0 for a extended time?


I'm not concerned about the Cruze starting, I want instant heat and yes I have heated seats.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/746-cruze-1-4-lt-oil-pan-heater-3.html


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/746-cruze-1-4-lt-oil-pan-heater-3.html


That's good for really super cold weather. I'm really looking for a block/anti-freeze heater.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I bet you can plumb in something into the heater core lines. There's tons of room behind the engine for something to be installed.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I bet you can plumb in something into the heater core lines. There's tons of room behind the engine for something to be installed.


I emailed Frosterheater (company that makes them for VW diesels) to see if it can be adapted.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

Check out this thread.


----------

